# What prenatal vitamins are best? What to get??



## Dixielane

My last pregnancy I took Neevo DHA. But I have found out most prenatal vitamins contain poly-something 80? Which is bad?

Can someone recommend a good prenatal vitamin? I want one with DHA if possible....

My health food store carries Natures Way.. is that a good one?


----------



## goldenwillow

I took and still take these. Superior company.

http://www.newchapter.com/prenatal


----------



## cameragirl

I'm taking New Chapter's Perfect Prenatal, too. I like whole food vitamins - especially since they don't make me sick like regular vitamins. The pills are also small, so they are easy to get down. They provide some probiotics, a good dose of vitamin D compared to others, and medicinal herbs. They seem a little pricey, but they aren't bad if you look at what is included.


----------



## yellowdart

I take New Chapter Perfect Prenatals too, but I also take a calcium/magnesium supplement, because the NCPP vitamins are really low in calcium! I don't think it has DHA either. I take a fish oil pill when I feel like it.


----------



## cameragirl

No, it doesn't have dha or a lot of calcium. It's kind of a toss up - bigger pills, or lower calcium. I normally take cod liver oil for the omega 3's and vitamin D, but right now I'm too queasy for it.


----------



## frankenstella

I take NatureMade Prenatal Multi + DHA. They are way better than the ones my OB prescribed, and they're not too expensive. They're like $15 a bottle, but they have always been buy one get on free at Kroger when I have bought them. They're kinda big, but they're gel coated, and they have never made me sick.


----------



## mammamo

I like the rainbow light prenatal vitamins, but also take cal/mag supplement and fish oil seperately


----------



## goldenwillow

They do provide DHA as well. I also took a cod liver oil supplement too.


----------



## Vermillion

I used to take the New Chapter but stopped when I realized there was soy in them. A friend recommended Garden of Life Vitamin Code raw prenatals to me so I gave them a try & ended up really liking them. They have a probiotic blend in them which is nice, and while they are kind of big pills, they are capsules they slide right down easily! No DHA, but I take that separately.


----------



## goldenwillow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vermillion*
> 
> I used to take the New Chapter but stopped when I realized there was soy in them. A friend recommended Garden of Life Vitamin Code raw prenatals to me so I gave them a try & ended up really liking them. They have a probiotic blend in them which is nice, and while they are kind of big pills, they are capsules they slide right down easily! No DHA, but I take that separately.


I stay away from soy as well. The pre-natals have fermented soy which I find comletely different than other products containing GMO/non fermented soys.

http://www.newchapter.com/multi-vitamins/perfect-prenatal

Thank you for the info on the Garden of Life brand.


----------



## L'lee

I take Rainbow Light, or the Trader Joes version that is made by RL (tell me if you think I'm wrong or its lower quality for some reason!) I also take Ca/Mg/D supplements, at a different time, because Iron can interfere with Ca absorption (one reason I don't care if my supplement has a lot of Ca!) and probiotics and fish oil.


----------



## AKislandgirl

I take Mega Food Baby & Me and Nordic Naturals prenatal DHA

If you take an additional calcium supplement make sure you take it at another time from your prenatal. The iron in you prental and the calcium make it difficult to absorb each other.


----------



## dianna38

For my pregnancy I am taking TriCare Prenatal DHA ONE. They are a very small softgel. Very easy on the stomach.

It also contains a stool softener. You can see all the different vitamins in TriCare at their websitw www.dhaone.com.

Highly reccommend them.


----------



## Jaimee

I take the Rainbow Light Prenatal One a Day vitamins. They don't appear to upset my stomach and seem to have most of what I need. I plan to take some vitamin D separately.


----------



## imanifaith11

I am taking New Chapter Perfect Prenatal and love them. I love the fact that they are derived from whole/raw foods. They are rather expensive though, so right now I just buy the 90-day supply at $32. Since it doesn't contain DHA, I am taking a DHA supplement. You do take them 3 times per day, but according to "Making Babies" the author says that you should opt for a prenatal that you take 3-times a day, not a once a day formulation. i've been taking them for nearly 2 months now, so far..so good.


----------



## MountainMama2Be

I take *Thorne Research Basic Prenatal.* They are usually only prescribed by a Naturalist (like you can't buy them in stores) but you can order them online. I did alot of research last year after having a miscarriage to find the best prenatal vitamin that had the closest to the daily recommended for pregnant women off a chart for daily vitamin/mineral recommendations for men, women and pregnant women as well off of WebMD. I found that this brand had the closest, so I've been taking them for almost a year. I like them. You take one pill 3x's a day, so I take one with breakfast, lunch and dinner. They were lacking (like all vitamins) in a few of the key ones....so I just supplemented with an additional vitamin here and there to get my 100% daily recommended intake and I feel great!


----------



## Kaydove

I want to 2nd thorne research prenatals. My Naturalpath recommend them and I buy them on Amazon for $15-20. They're easy to digest, never caused an upset stomach even though sometimes I take 2 at once (if I forgot to take the morning one, I'll take 2 at lunch).


----------



## emmaegbert

man I feel like I take a ton of supps... but I am anemic (at the moment anyway), and I have had horrible calf-cramps in the past and a bit now, so I take a bunch of magnesium for that. In previous pregnancies I didn't quite take this much... but I have gotten kind of paranoid that I am depleted, my iron levels were SO low and despite good vitamin D supplementation (like 4000-6000 iu per day) am still on the low end of normal with that. These is a closely spaced (inadvertent) pregnancy, and I am still breastfeeding a 2yo. So I think that my body has had a lot asked of it in the past 3 years.

In the morning I take the rainbow light prenatal one-a-day, vitamin D drops on my food, extra magnesium and extra iron (floradix and an iron supp). I also take a vegetarian (algal-based) DHA supplement.

In the afternoon, or at some point when I remember and haven't recently eaten high-calcium foods, I take another dose each of the floradix and iron supplement. I also cook as much as I can in cast iron and drink a couple cups of a tea I make up every few days with nettles and RRL. These are all to help with iron.

In the evening, before bed, I take more magnesium and a cal/mag supplement.

When I get closer to the date, I will add some big doses of probiotics throughout the day. I have tested GBS+ with both previous births and want to see if that will help. Plus build up flora in case I do end up on abx (hoping not but current MWs do use them if other measures do not get me a negative test).


----------



## birdhappy85

I take Isotonix Prenatal Multivitamin, distributed by Market America. It comes in a powder that you mix with water to drink in liquid form. It is hands down *THE BEST* vitamin I have ever taken in my life. I took a pill form organic prenatal before and during the first 3 months of my pregnancy, but I didn't feel as great until I started the liquid form of this Isotonix one. I have absorption/digestion issues, so it has been a lifesaver. I even have food intolerances that got a lot better after I started these vitamins, and while I can't definitively say it was the vitamins that did it (it could've been the pregnancy itself helping me), I like to hope so!







I also take additional liquid vitamin D and cod liver oil.


----------



## 1love4ever

Garden of Life RAW prenatals. Sold on Amazon.com. And the best DHA supplement is Carlson Labs brand. I promise these are best. They are whole foods based, NO questionable ingredients, very bioavailable. Lots of "regular" vitamins have all sorts of garbage from toxic food colorings to anti-freeze!! Anyway, this is the best of the best and I have come to this conclusion after LOTS of research and trying several kinds myself in 2 different pregnancies!!


----------



## OSTC

Garden of Life raw prenatals are the only prenatals I've found that don't make me sick (and I've tried a lot!) only thing w/ them is that according to my naturopath they don't have enough cal/mag so I also take a liquid cal/mag.


----------



## 1love4ever

I am currently taking the Garden of Life prenatals and to get enough calcium and magnesium I prefer to get the rest from my diet. What I do is drink raw goats milk. It has more calcium and magnesium per serving than cows milk. And is very bioavailable (easily absorbed and utilized by your body). Raw milk also contains phosphorus which is essential for maintaining bone mass, and after being pregnant. nursing for over a year and being pregnant again and **** nursing I am concerned about my bone mass so I am glad that I am getting the extra calcium and phosphorus from the milk


----------



## syoung

When I was researching prenatal vitamins, I found this helpful: http://www.squidoo.com/best-otc-prenatal-vitamins

It basically confirms what people here are saying.


----------



## loveandgarbage

FYI New Chapter was just bought out my Proctor and Gamble! http://naturalsociety.com/new-chapter-supplement-company-bought-by-monsanto-linked-proctor-gamble/

I took NC one-a-day with my two previous pregnancies and loved them. But this time around I've switched to Rainbow Light.


----------



## Gryphonn

Another vote here for the Rainbow Light but I do the 6 a day variety instead of the one a day. They're a little pricier but I like the probiotic complex and TONS of vitamin B.


----------



## Linnaea

I took Rainbow Light when I was pregnant with my daughter and they were pretty good. This time around, I did some online shopping and discovered a woman's multi that's not only superior to most women's multis, but it's also superior to most prenatals as well: http://www.vitacost.com/vitacost-the-woman-multi-vitamin#productDetails







It has more of the key nutrients pregnant women need as compared to other good prenatals, plus it has a fruit & veggie blend, green tea extract, cranberry juice extract, pomegranate extract, plus others. It does contain a little soy, but my stomach doesn't notice it (which it would if there was a decent amount of it). It's a very reasonable price and not too difficult to swallow.

Also, I just remembered I tried these as well during my last pregnancy: http://www.vitacost.com/super-nutrition-prenatal-blend-antioxidant-rich-multi-vitamin If you want a vitamin that will give you a noticeable energy boost and extra healthy skin and hair then this one is for you!







It's a bit overkill both with the amount per serving of the vitamins & minerals and the amount of tablets you have to take per day (6!!) but there is definitely a noticeable difference in how you look and feel, which, for those of you who aren't sure if vitamins really matter much, these will leave no doubt in your mind that they are doing something. I didn't like the 6 tablet a day thing (I tried the one a day version but it didn't give me the same energy boost), so I switched to the Rainbow Light.


----------



## gentlymade

I take a liquid prenatal made by Buried Treasure. My SIL who is an amazing midwife helped me pick it out. I was having severe nausea and couldn't keep my old prenatals down. This formula has been a life saver. It has DHA in it too which is a plus. I have noticed a big difference in my energy levels as well.


----------



## Adelya21

bec so many have lead im so afraid so decided to go with Shaklee they have a multivit called Vita Lea which is good for pregnant woman as well.

this is the fda testing on vitamins and prenatals with lead fda.gov/Food/FoodSafety/FoodContaminantsAdulteration/Metals/Lead/ucm115941.htm


----------



## Laney1983

I would recommend Douglas brand because I've read two very convincing studies which placed that particular supplement manufacturer in an elite group of only about four-to-six worldwide who produce supplements at the level of quality which Douglas (BioTech and others) pride themselves on.

They're more expensive than what an you'll get at the supermarket or drug store. The question, is the extra $10-$15 worth absorbing 60-80% more of the supplements you take had you taken a discount brand? To some it is, to some it isn't. That's a personal decision.

Of the two Douglas prenatal vitamins that I'm aware of, I prefer the pack because it's complete,comprehensive and has everything I need in it. I feel like I'm getting more swallowing five capsules than I do swallowing 2.

I get them from here because they're slightly cheaper than most other places, plus they don't charge for shipping on supplements or vitamins: http://www.eganmedical.com/Vitamins-and-Supplements-s/91.htm

That same company has some really good prices on maternity support garments as well, which is how I came to find the vitamins on sale with free shipping.


----------



## phathui5

Since I love the NHS:


----------



## nettlesoup

I'm taking Now prenatals as I had heard that they are a good brand. But I can't find any reviews or experiences with them, so now I'm concerned I've not made the best of choices. Has anyone here used Now prenatals?


----------



## bobcat

I LOVE my prenatal vitamin. I bought it randomly at Whole Foods last time I was pregnant (not this time) because it was natural and made from whole food sources, but affordable. Then, I unfortunately had a miscarriage, and held on to the bottle. One day, I decided I wanted to take a multi, so I randomly grabbed that bottle and started taking it again, and I realized within like 3 hours that my energy was up!!! I was shocked, because there are no "boosters" in it, just vitamins and natural things. So I figured, wow, this is a good multi/prenatal, because I have taken many multis in the past, even expensive ones from health food stores, and never noticed a benefit I could feel.

So....the vitamin is by Rainbow Light and it is called Prenatal One. And apparently it is very popular among pregnant women. The pill is rather large, and I have a hard time swallowing pills, so I switched to the Rainbow Light Prenatal Petite, which is the same thing, but 3 smaller pills instead of one big one. I buy it from iherb.com because it's much cheaper there. I will honestly keep taking it even after I give birth!!!! I even bought their adult multi for my hubby, because I was so impressed with the quality.

Even though there are probiotics in that vitamin, I am taking additional ones, but I would be sure to take ones without enteric coating listed as an ingredient, or that say "survives stomach acid" because that coating contains phthalates which are bad. I bought Now brand Probiotic-10 25 Billion, and Sedona Labs iFlora for Women. I had a big yeast die off (bad headaches, achey body) from the Now one, so start slowly, dumping some/most out of the capsule.

Also, I take Carlson "The Very Finest" fish oil pills in orange flavor. I buy those from iherb.com too. I don't like using the liquid. I personally prefer Carlson's "the very finest"pills vs their fish oil concentrate pills....since it's not concentrated, you end up taking more to get the same level of DHA and EPA. However, I notice that only that one seems to help my anxiety, so I figure why mess with success? Maybe it's just me. I am sure either is okay, but that's my preference. I really like the Carlson brand though and trust them. My thought is that you don't wanna mess around when something is coming from the polluted oceans and you're taking it daily.

So those are the three things I am taking.


----------



## bobcat

nettlesoup, I know iherb.com sells Now brand, so I would check that website, type the vitamin in the search bar, and you'll see a lot of reviews on the Now prenatal result page, I'm sure. (I think you have to click where the reviews are to actually read them, unlike Amazon where you just scroll down). That is why I like the iherb site so much, besides the prices....there are always a lot of reviews. I do recommend the Rainbow Light Prental One or Prenatal Petite though (see above), but haven't tried the Now. I like Now brand in general though, because I took a lot of supplements for my chronic fatigue, and half the time I go with Now. Now is affordable, but still really high quality, in my experience. I like Rainbow Light for prenatals because it's a whole food source, not sure if Now's prenatal is. But overall I do like Now as a company.


----------



## nettlesoup

Thanks for that Bobcat! I had a look and although there was only one review, it was a very good one.


----------



## swissmiss2584

I was taking Rainbow Light prenatals but after testing my Naturopath found that I wasn't absorbing them well because I have terrible digestion so he put me on Vital Nutrients prenatals for easier absorption.


----------



## MadelynMc

I'm taking 2 NOW liquid multi-gels per day (and a bunch of other stuff) and I don't think I'm going to buy a prenatal vitamin. Comparing both NOW supps side by side, they are almost identical, except for the DHA/EPA which I prefer to get from fish oil, and the B12 (and I'm taking a pretty hefty extra dose of that for other issues). Can anyone think of any other reason I am missing that I would specifically need a "prenatal" vitamin?


----------



## southernmommie

I take Shaklee's vitamins. I've done so well on them that I became a distributor because of it. I even added the Vit. D and the B vitamins because of my hashimoto's I'm already exceptionally low.


----------



## MadelynMc

Also, just FYI, my doctor (an alternative MD) says NOW are the only multis he recommends. He says that you should always take gel caps, as tablets and liquids don't have enough B vitamins due to consistency (tablets) or taste (liquid). He sells mostly NOW vitamins in his office. I'm sure they aren't the only "good" vitamin out there, but I think they are pretty great. I like them, anyway.


----------



## nettlesoup

Thanks, that makes me feel a lot better about them!


----------



## bobcat

Madelyn, My prenatal has 10 mg choline, are you getting choline? I think it is important for the fetal brain. My understanding is that the prescription prenatals may or may not have it??? or might have lower doses (so it's not really on the mainstream radar), and the 10 mg my prenatal has is actually rather high for a prenatal, but that is still not even what we should be getting daily while pregnant. So I'd check on that. We do get it commonly from food, it's in eggs.....but it was one of the nutrients I looked into, on top of enough folate, DHA/EPA, etc since It IS supposed to be important to the fetal brain.

If you eat eggs with the yolk daily, you are probably okay, or just google what has choline.


----------



## hannahrinehart

New Chapter for sure!


----------



## ShannonE83

Does anyone have any information on taking PABA supplements? I know there is debate on the topic. Thank you!


----------



## A2JC4life

Rainbow Light here, too. And, yes, several women I know have had issues with their prenatals making them nauseated, but none of them have had issues with the RL ones I've given them to try.


----------



## HWBMama

Rainbow Lite here too! They never brought on any nausea for me!


----------



## lsaunders

My daughter have been hearing bad reports about soy too and she is looking for another supplement. Any suggestions?


----------



## slbrimhall41

I recently came across a liquid prenatal vitamin (https://www.prenatalliquidvitamin.com/) - I have a hard time with pills during my first trimester and feel like this might be a great option - anyone out there ever tried a liquid prenatal?


----------



## TeresaH

I used the Rainbow Light Just Once Prenatal. Vitamins normally make my stomach hurt and sometimes I can't keep them down. These were the only vitamins I could take on an empty stomach or with coffee and I've been feeling great.

More info: http://ibookmarkedit.com/rainbow-light-just-once-prenatal-one-multivitamin-tablets-150/


----------



## beachbum44

I'm taking the New Chapter Perfect Prenatals. I don't think the fermented soy is an issue, correct? I'm also taking a liquid iron supplement for anemia.

It sounds like a lot of people are supplementing their prenatal with DHA and/or magnesium and calcium. Were these recommended by OB/midwives? What dosage is everyone taking and they're definitely safe to take during pregnancy? What DHA brand is recommended?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## leandres

Garden of Life RAW prenatals offers folate (natural form) instead of folic acid. Most prenatal vitamins gives you folic acid. Just for your information, natural folate (on foods) tends to loose its activity in days or weeks (depend on how is it stored). From foods, you may only get less than 30% of its activity. That's why most prenatal vitamins uses folic acid. But I make a call to Garden of Life, and the make clarification that natural folate is contained on in, not folic acid.

GOL raw prenatal also contains a lot of vitamins and element, mostly they gives you whatever vitamins you need and safe amount. Check on http://best-prenatal-vitamins-review.com/garden-of-life-vitamin-code-raw-prenatal-review/


----------



## Benjamin Fazlija

if you have problem with vitamins and you don't know which vitamin you need to chose here follow this link and you will discover all about vitamin that needs for a women

http://www.healthyisright.com/?p=465


----------



## jennifer91

My mom is a registered nurse. The absolute BEST prenatal vitamins are Joli Mere. Not only do they PREVENT STRETCH MARKS on your stomach, but they are also the SAFEST prenatal vitamins available! Their Vitamin A is plant-based instead of retinol-based (retinol-based is really dangerous), and they also contain Biotin, but not too much. If you have too much Biotin, you can have a miscarriage. But if you don't have enough Biotin, you can have birth defects. Joli Mere is the ONLY prenatal vitamin that I trust with my baby's health AND the beauty of my skin. Their website is www . jolimere.com.


----------



## apeydef

Shaklee, but there is a membership to buy their products. Also rainbow light. ( more affordable and easy to get)


----------



## Laney1983

I've been using the Douglas Labs Prenatal Pack. I think it's been discontinued so I suppose I'll have to find a new one.

http://www.eganmedical.com/Prenatal-Pack-Prenatal-Vitamins-p/msvs-pnp65330.htm


----------



## CT82

*Prenatal vitamins comparison*

For how these prenatal vitamins rate visit:
http://www.multivitaminguide.org/best-prenatal-multivitamins.html
This provides a score out of 10 for effectiveness.


----------



## AnneCantu

goldenwillow said:


> I took and still take these. Superior company.
> 
> http://www.newchapter.com/prenatal


Thanks for information, I used to think I will choose New chapter, but I learned something better than new chapter prenatal, the Garden of Life Kind Prenatal vitamins. It is brand new on the market, maybe promos in May 2014.

Here is the competitive article between different prenatal vitamins you may know about:
http://www.thebestprenatalvitamins.com/how-to-choose-the-best-prenatal-vitamins/


----------



## neonalee

I used New Chapter with my first pregnancy & thought they were great. Then they were bought by, I think, J&J so I looked for something different this time. i still came back to New Chapter though. They never, ever made me want to be sick. I also prefer non 1 a day vitamins as I feel the body absorbs more that way.


----------



## goldenwillow

Since my endorsement of New Chapter, they have been bought by Johnson and Johnson (neonalee is correct). I watched a You Tube of the original owners state that nothing would change in their product but I am always skeptical about these types of mergers. 

I also am a fan of Garden of Life RAW. I wasn't aware of them while I was pregnant and may have taken them instead.


----------



## maiajay

goldenwillow said:


> Since my endorsement of New Chapter, they have been bought by Johnson and Johnson (neonalee is correct). I watched a You Tube of the original owners state that nothing would change in their product but I am always skeptical about these types of mergers.
> 
> I also am a fan of Garden of Life RAW. I wasn't aware of them while I was pregnant and may have taken them instead.


Garden of Life RAW prenatal are easiest on my stomach.


----------



## SeattleRain

I have a really hard time taking pills in general, and vitamins are especially hard because they're so big... let alone when pregnant. Last time around I did a chewable that my OB prescribed. This time I've been taking the Rainbow Light Petite Minis. You take 3 a day, I take them all at once. They're pretty much the same size and shape of an Aleve tablet. 

After a lot of experimentation, I'm loving the Nordic Naturals strawberry coated fish oil for DHA. I bought some really crunchy, wild alaskan salmon oil and I was burping up fishy salmon smell for an hour after I ate them. Which meant I was going to throw up for an hour after I took them. These are awesome, easy to swallow, and no fishy burps. Win.


----------



## AnneCantu

maiajay said:


> Garden of Life RAW prenatal are easiest on my stomach.


You may try Garden of life KIND prenatal vitamins, it has two certifications, USDA and Non GMO,much better than RAW.
Here you may refer to for more information:
http://www.thebestprenatalvitamins.com


----------



## Wilhelmina

I can't answer which prenatals are the best, but I'm taking Thorne Pharmaceuticals Basic Prenatal that are supposed to be really good. I'm taking a smaller dose and not every single day just because I don't want to overdo it on any particular vitamin or mineral, since I'm also, you know, eating  I'm also taking fish oil (specially formulated for preggies).


----------



## LeafSudsDotCom

The ones prescribed from the doc have more than otc ones...


----------



## PreNatalMassage

I would usually go with Garden of Life RAW since they use very high quality ingredients. They are more expensive, but worth it. And for those who have difficulty swallowing pills, you can dump out the powder and take it in food or drink if you prefer, since they are powdered vitamins. I have also used Source Naturals for the same reason, and Solgar is good when it comes to individual vitamins. Their multivitamins smell really gross, so I don't take them. I did not know that New Chapter was bought by J&J! Thanks for that info!:thumb

I had stopped using NC because they disappeared for about two months: they were sold out on Amazon and I could not find them in any stores such as Vitamin Shoppe. Since I could find Garden of Life, I switched to them, and like their vitamins better anyway. Now I am really glad that I switched. :wink:


----------



## Harmony96

Another Shaklee user here, too. I've done Rainbow Light in the past as well, but with this Shaklee-supported pregnancy, it was the first time that I totally skipped morning sickness. Previously, it had gotten worse each time. I was amazed when I skipped it and I credit the Shaklee vitamins.


----------



## edensmama

maiajay said:


> Garden of Life RAW prenatal are easiest on my stomach.


I agree. Easy on the tummy, no constipation and I'm still taking them 2 years later while nursing!


----------



## AnneCantu

I tried some brands, for Brainstrong prenatal, it contains one pill for prenatal vitas, one for DHA.
And I found the best prenatal vita should be base on food, like, Garden of Life Prenatal, new product in May 2014, but you have to choose another for prenatal DHA, such as Nordic Natural Prenatal DHA.
Hope you may learn to know how to choose the best prenatal vitamins and DHA from here.


----------



## Brenda Medrano

I love my prenatal vitamin. It's Joli Mere and I been taking it for 5 months now. I am going to give birth to my baby boy in 2 months. I don;t have any stretch marks any where on my body and my skin feels wonderful. My doctor says my blood tests are all showing that my baby and me are in perfect health and he says that my prenatal vitamins are doing a great job to supply me with all my nutrion. I am really really happy with Joli Mere vitamins and I am blessed that I found them.


----------



## spruce22

I see that many mentioned taking a cal/mag supplement- any recommendations for brands and dosages?


----------



## indiana

I take Source of life Garden's Bone Support supplement. It's a whole foods vitamin, which I like. I also appreciate that it has K2 and magnesium to help make sure the calcium gets to where it needs to go. At first I was intimidated by the fact that it's four pills, but I don't need 100% of my RDA of calcium from supplements anyway, so I don't take them all. The multiple pills allows me to not inadvertently overdose by taking 100% in one pill and then eat a high calcium diet all day on top of it.


----------



## indiana

I should have also mentioned that I picked a vitamin with less magnesium in it because mag has a pretty laxative effect on my gut. I've also read that for most people, you reach the laxative point before you've absorbed enough magnesium. So in addition to a supplement with lower mag (25%), I use magnesium oil on my legs daily. It apparently absorbs very readily through the skin, and there is no laxative effect since it doesn't have to travel through the intestines.. I went with Ancient Minerals because they do third party testing for heavy metals and other contaminants. It's a salt, so it stings (especially in the winter!) on dry akin, but after you wash it off (20 min later) your legs feel SO GOOD. It's incredibly helpful for my terrible restless legs syndrome, too. I do it before bed for that reason.


----------



## t2009

Another here using the Thorne Research prenatal. It's been easy on my stomach an nom-constipation. It also has folate, not folic acid. Their B vits are very bio-available & I assume the same for their folate. Oh, and I also take Cod liver oil & Vit. D.


----------



## sarahl918

I also use Thorne Research Prenatals! For my additional B vitamins, I also use Jarrow B-Right, Seeking Health L-MTHF and Seeking Health active B12. All non-synthetic/bioavailable. I take Nutrigold D3 and Fish Oil, too.


----------

